# Prostatakrebs > Diagnostik, Therapien und Co. >  Protonenbestrahlung als Erstbehandlung - wie ich sie erlebe.

## Biker61

Liebe Mitglieder des Prostata Diskussionsforum
ich bin 60 Jahre alt mein PSA Wert betrug 5,0 vor der Prostata Biopsie.
Nach der Prostata Biopsie mit 12 Stanzen habe ich folgende Diagnose bekommen:
***_genaue Diagnose entfernt_***
Diesen Hochrisiko Tumor hatte weder mein Urologe noch ich erwartet das war eine harte Diagnose.
Weitere Diagnostik:
***_genaue Diagnose entfernt_***
Das sind gute Befunde ich war sehr froh darüber.

Mein Urologe geht von einem lokal begrenzten high Risiko Karzinom aus.
Er hat mir die Operation empfohlen. 
Nach einigen Gesprächen mit dem ***_Name des Instituts entfernt_*** und dem Studium der Leitlinien für Prostata High Risiko Tumore
habe mich für die Protonen Strahlentherapie mit gleichzeitiger Hormontherapie Dauer 3 Jahre entschieden.
Mir ist das Risiko zu groß bei einer OP mit 60 Jahren dauerhaft impotent und inkontinent zu werden.
Ich werde mit LHRH-Analoga Pamorelin (Wirkstoff: Triptorelin)  3-Monats-Depotspritze mindestens 2 Jahre
und am Anfang Bicalutamid 50mg für 30 Tage behandelt
Nach etwa 8 Wochen (Prostata soll bis dahin geschrumpft werden) begann die Protonen Strahlentherapie im ***_Name des Instituts entfernt_***.
Nach der Bestrahlungsplanung und dem Lagerungs CT wurden 37 Fraktionen mit 2 Gray
insgesamt 74 Gray festgelegt.
Die genaue Lagerung wird mit einem Röntgen Körper Scan Gerät und danach täglich mit dem In-room CT gewährleistet. Zur Verringerung der Nebenwirkungen im Darmbereich wird täglich ein Ballon in den Rektum eingeführt was sehr unangenehm ist.
Ich werde täglich einmal von rechts oben danach von links oben bestrahlt.
Ich habe jetzt täglich (außer Wochenende) 27 Protonen Bestrahlungen bekommen.
Die ersten drei Wochen hatte ich keine Nebenwirkungen.
Danach habe ich vermehrten Harndrang mit Brennen beim Wasserlassen und nachts vermehrte Anstrengung zur Blasenentleerung. Behandlung mit Tamsulosin und gegen die Schmerzen Diclofenac. Leider bestehen diese klassischen Nebenwirkungen weiter und haben sich nicht gebessert. Nach den Bestrahlungen fühle ich mich müde matt und antriebslos. Jetzt habe ich noch 10 Bestrahlungen vor mir. Es ist eine sehr lange Zeit ich werde täglich mit der Taxe in die Klinik und zurück gefahren.
So einfach und easy wie es Kurt Krüger in seinem sehr guten Erfahrungsbericht über seine Behandlung in Loma Linda schreibt empfinde ich die Bestrahlung mit Protonen nicht.
Ich würde mich freuen wenn andere Mitglieder dieses Forums mir ihre Erfahrungen bei der Protonen Bestrahlung mitteilen würden. Ich finde selten Berichte über die Erstbehandlung mit Protonen.

----------


## Harald_1933

Hallo Biker,

vielen Dank für Deinen interessanten Bericht, der sicher Neubetroffenen wichtige Hinweise für zukünftige Therapieplanungen bietet. Ich wünsche Dir, dass die noch kommenden Nachuntersuchungen Deinen wohl berechtigten Optimismus bestätigen.

Den folgenden Textauszug aus *dieser Veröffentlichung*, sollte man aber auch aufmerksam lesen. Bei Dir waren, wie Du selbst indirekt festgestellt hast, die Kriterien erfüllt:





> Um geeignete Patienten zu finden, nimmt ab dem 25. August ein zentraler Ansprechpartner der Universitäts Protonen Therapie Dresden (UPTD) seine Arbeit auf. Über eine Telefon-Hotline und per E-Mail können sich an der Behandlung Interessierte über die Chancen informieren, in eine Studie eingeschlossen zu werden. *Grundbedingung ist dabei, dass das Tumorleiden zuvor von Experten als heilbar eingeschätzt wurde.*



*"Die Weisheit eines Menschen misst man nicht nach seinen Erfahrungen, sondern nach seiner Fähigkeit, Erfahrungen zu machen"*
(George Bernard Shaw)

Gruß Harald

----------


## Epon59

> Ich würde mich freuen wenn andere Mitglieder dieses Forums mir ihre Erfahrungen bei der Protonen Bestrahlung mitteilen würden.


Hi Biker, dem komme ich liebend gerne nach. Die Berichte muss man tatsächlich wie die berühmte Nadel im Heuhaufen suchen, vor allem Berichte aus Deutschland. Siehe hierzu auch meinen Thread "Protonen vs DaVinci".




> im ***_Name des Instituts entfernt_***


Bei mir war es Rinecker in München. Wusste nicht, dass *** auch Prostata macht. Freut mich aber, da meine Versicherung bislang die Kostenübernahme ablehnt. Könnte vlt ein weiteres Argument sein, dass selbst eine Elite-Uni mittlerweile das Verfahren durchführt. Wie war es bei dir mit den Kosten?




> 37 Fraktionen mit 2 Gray


Bei mir waren es 21 Fraktionen mit 3 Gray (Tumor) und 2,5 Gray (regionäre Lymphabflusswege). Rinecker bevorzugt allgemein die Hypofraktionierung.




> Die genaue Lagerung wird mit einem Röntgen Körper Scan Gerät und danach täglich mit dem In-room CT gewährleistet.


Erfolgte durch die Lagerung in einer eigens mit meinen Maßen angefertigten Moulage und der Stabilisierung durch eine Vakuumfolie. Fühlst dich wie eine Presswurst. 




> wird täglich ein Ballon in den Rektum eingeführt


Ist Standard und ein Grund, warum ich mich gefreut habe, dass es nur 21 Sitzungen sind.




> Die ersten drei Wochen hatte ich keine Nebenwirkungen.


Du Glücklicher, bei mir ging es nach drei Sitzungen los. Führe es auf die Hypofraktionierung zurück. War das volle Programm, häufiger Harndrang, Schmerzen/Brennen beim Wasserlassen, Krämpfe im Beckenboden und Irritation im Enddarm bis hin zu Durchfall. 




> Behandlung mit Tamsulosin und gegen die Schmerzen Diclofenac.


Scheint der Klassiker zu sein. Habe aber darauf verzichtet. Die Schmerzen wollte ich los werden, aber nicht unbedingt das häufige Wasserlassen.Hier wehrt sich der Körper und will etwas loswerden. Wenn dieser Mechanismus unterdrückt wird, kommt es woanders wieder. Die Schmerzen bin ich mit Globulis losgeworden. Und für das Ausschwemmen habe ich während der Therapie mind 2l tagsüber getrunken. Bin jetzt seit zwei Wochen zuhause, das Trinken habe ich auf 1l tagsüber reduziert. Im Büro habe ich die Toilette m Auge und für unterwegs gibt es auch Lösungen. Wichtig, es schmerzt nicht mehr. Und vorgestern habe ich die erste Nacht seit langem mal wieder durchgeschlafen. Heute musste ich nachts 2x raus, das geht, während der Therapie war es 5-6x. 

Ansonsten habe ich jetzt mit einer Vitamin C-Infusion begonnen und nehme Salvestrole Kapseln. Beides sind natürliche Produkte und helfen bei der Abwehr und dem Abbau von Tumorzellen. Die Tumorzellen können sich dank der Protonen nicht mehr teilen und sterben ab, der "Abfall" muss ja aber auch irgendwie entsorgt werden.




> So einfach und easy


Das berichtet jeder aus Loma Linda. Ich führe es wie gesagt auf die Unterschiede in den Einzeldosen zurück. Nehme ich aber 21 Tage in der Therapie und möglicherweise 21 Tage für den Abbau der Nebenwirkungen, habe ich den gleichen Zeitaufwand. Bin jetzt aber schon zuhause und bekomme keinen Ballon mehr. Ob es den Unterschied während der Therapie im Hinblick auf die Heilungschancen wert war, werden wir wohl wenn überhaupt erst in 20 Jahren feststellen. 

Für mich war es so oder so die richtige Entscheidung. Wäre prima, wenn diese Therapie etwas aus der dunklen Ecke geholt werden könnte. Dort ist sie völlig zu unrecht.

Gruß
Thomas

----------


## Snoopy1958

Hallo Biker,
erst einmal danke für Deinen ehrlichen und klaren Bericht.
Mein Mann hatte mit 56 im vergangenen Spätherbst die Krebsdiagnose bekommen, am 02. Dezember bestätigte die MRT unterstützte Biopsie den Befund. Er entschied sich klar für die OP via Da Vinci.
Es konnte nervenschonend operiert werden, er war sofort kontinent, die Erektion lässt noch immer auf sich warten, was wir beide aber gelassen sehen. Aber es hat einige andere Komplikationen gegeben, der Katheter musste nachgesetzt werden, weil die Harnröhre dicht machte, 2 Blasenentzündungen waren zu bewältigen und jede Menge andere postoperative Nachwehen, aufgrund der Lage auf dem OP Tisch.
Wenn ich heute so alles lese, stelle ich fest, dass -egal über welche Methode man sich informiert- immer nur von den erfolgreichen Verläufen spricht. Immer alles bestens, nee, keine Nebenwirkungen und, logisch, fühle mich immer bestens. Dem ist eben nicht so!
Ich denke, dass gehört wirklich ins Reich der Legenden, die Realität sieht anders aus, wir haben sie erlebt (und erleben sie noch immer), Du musst leider auch feststellen, dass es doch nicht so glatt läuft.
Trotzdem hoffe und wünsche ich Dir, dass der Weg, den Du eingeschlagen hast am Ende den erhofften und gewünschten Erfolg bringt, sich Deine Gesundheit wieder einstellt und die jetzigen Nebenwirkungen und Begleiterscheinungen wieder geben.

----------


## Hvielemi

Lieber 'Biker'
Die Müdigkeit kommt wohl von der Hormontherapie, und weniger von
der Strahlentherapie. Ich wünsche dir sehr, dass Du nach Beendigung
deiner Androgendeprivation in drei Jahren trotz Gleasos-Score 9 als
geheilt gelten kannst.
Der Unterschied zu LomaLinda ist wohl das Rahmenprogramm, mit
dem die Balloon-Brothers _brainwashed_ werden. Da tun sich europäische
Einrichtungen schwer: Du berichtest von dem sehr unangenehmen Ballon,
während die in California daraus ein Kultobjekt machen.
Du kriegst täglich deine gy verpasst und ein Glas Wasser, dann schiebt 
man dich mit dem Taxi ab - _No fun at all!_ 


@Epon/Thomas
Die Protonenstrahl-Therapie ist keineswegs in einer dunklen Ecke.
Nachdem weltweit diese Maschinen inflationär aufgebaut werden,  
bestehen für die klassischen Indikationen Überkapazitäten. 
Klar, dass man die nicht ruhen lässt, sondern sich preislich nach 
unten anpasst, um in dem Gerangel um die massenweisen Prostata- 
krebsbetroffenen zwischen offener RPE, daVinci, IMRT als weitere Kraft
aufzutreten. Dass die PrRT medizinisch zumindest in ausgewählten
Fällen ebenbürtig sei, zweifelt wohl niemand ernsthaft an.
Einen Prostatakrebs zu heilen, der die Kapsel noch nicht verlassen
habe, ist trivial, liegt aber ein N1 oder gar M1-Staging vor, ziehen 
sich die Protonen-Leute zurück. Zurecht, wie mir scheint:
 Das ist die Domäne der Onkologen. 
Strahlen gibt es dann erst wieder für gewisse Metastasen. 
DA können Protonen wiederum von sehr hohem Nutzen sein, 
wenn die im Bereich der klassischen Indikationen liegen:
Lunge, Leber, Hirn ...

Carpe diem!
Konrad

----------


## Epon59

> die Realität sieht anders aus


Snoopy, das ist aber auch relativ. Denn 




> jede Menge andere postoperativen Nachwehen


gibt es nun mal bei den Protonen nicht. Und da macht es schon einen Unterschied, ob ich mal Brennen beim Wasserlassen oder Durchfall (war bei mir nach 2 Tagen wieder weg) habe oder Lagerungsprobleme und postoperative Nachwehen. An die Probleme mit längerer Kathetisierung nicht zu denken.

Die meisten Berichte zu Protonen entstammen leider Therapien in Loma Linda, konnte selbst im Vorfeld auch nur mit Leuten reden, die dort waren. Und denen glaube ich, dass sie nur bedingt Nebenwirkungen hatten. Vlt verständigen sich die Center irgendwann mal auf eine einheitliche Darstellung der unterschiedlichen Fraktionierungen. Obwohl ich aufgrund der egoistischen wirtschaftlichen Interessen nicht wirklich daran glaube. Sei's drum.

Würde die Nebenwirkungen dennoch nicht mit anderen Therapieformen vergleichen wollen. Bzw habe es ja selbst getan und mich auch deshalb für die Protonen entschieden. Diese Wahl hat jeder. 

Wünsche dir und deinem Mann weiterhin gute Genesung.

Gruss
Thomas

----------


## Epon59

Hi Konrad,




> Die Müdigkeit kommt wohl von der Hormontherapie


das sehe ich genauso.




> Der Unterschied zu Loma Linda ist wohl das Rahmenprogramm


Ne, sondern die Unterschiedliche Fraktionierung. Dies betrifft auch das Wahrnehmen des Ballons, wenn "da unten" eh schon alles in Aufruhr ist, ist dieser Akt auch nicht nur erfreulich. Zumal es auch hier wohl einen Unterschied gibt, in LL werden 120 ml eingefüllt, bei Rinecker sind es 150 ml. Und da merkst du jeden ml.




> in einer dunklen Ecke


Dies beziehe ich darauf, dass du einfach keine vernünftige Aufklärung darüber bekommst. Wenn du nicht selbst auf den abstrusesten Wegen darauf stößt. Ging mir so und den anderen, die ich bei Rinecker getroffen habe.




> ziehen sich die Protonen-Leute zurück


gut so, wenn man weiß was man kann und was nicht.

Gruss
Thomas

----------


## Biker61

> Hallo Biker,
> 
> vielen Dank für Deinen interessanten Bericht, der sicher Neubetroffenen wichtige Hinweise für zukünftige Therapieplanungen bietet. Ich wünsche Dir, dass die noch kommenden Nachuntersuchungen Deinen wohl berechtigten Optimismus bestätigen.
> 
> Den folgenden Textauszug aus *dieser Veröffentlichung*, sollte man aber auch aufmerksam lesen. Bei Dir waren, wie Du selbst indirekt festgestellt hast, die Kriterien erfüllt:
> 
> 
> 
> *"Die Weisheit eines Menschen misst man nicht nach seinen Erfahrungen, sondern nach seiner Fähigkeit, Erfahrungen zu machen"*
> ...


Lieber Harald
du hast vollkommen Recht das die Prostata Tumore die  erfolgreich mit Protonen bestrahlt werden sollen einige Bedingungen  erfüllen müssen. Sie sollten lokal begrenzt sein und die Kapsel nicht überschritten haben. 
Die diagnostischen Bildgebungsverfahren haben das in einer MOMENTAUFNAHME bei mir gezeigt.
ABER was ist mit den Mikrometastasen die jetzt kein Bildgebendes Verfahren darstellen kann?
Ich habe ein Prostata Karzinom Gleason Score 9. Meine Frage an die Fachärzte für Strahlentherapie war:
"müßten die Lymphknoten und die Lymphabflußbahnen nicht mitbestrahlt werden?"
***_Antwort entfernt_***
Nach mehrmaligen Rückfragen bestätigte mir ein Oberarzt das es ein 25% Risiko von Rezidiven gibt.
Die Vorteile der Protonen Bestrahlung wären aber die erheblich geringeren Nebenwirkungen.
Ich habe auch gefragt das doch im Rinecker Protonen Zentrum München die Lymphabflußbahnen mit bestrahlt werden.
Die  Antwort war das es keine wissenschaftlich fundierten Belege gebe das es  sinnvoll ist die Lymphabflußwege  mit Protonen zu bestrahlen.
Allen Lesern dieses Forums die noch auf der Suche eines geeigneten Therapieverfahrens ihres Prostata Karzinoms sind
möchte ich die Illusion nehmen das die Protonen Bestrahlung nun DAS Verfahren ist den Prostata Krebs zu besiegen.

----------


## Biker61

Lieber Egon
danke für deine für mich sehr hilfreiche Antwort auf meinen Beitrag.




> Bei mir war es Rinecker in München. Wusste nicht, dass Dresden auch  Prostata macht. Freut mich aber, da meine Versicherung bislang die  Kostenübernahme ablehnt. Könnte vlt ein weiteres Argument sein, dass  selbst eine Elite-Uni mittlerweile das Verfahren durchführt. Wie war es  bei dir mit den Kosten?


Ich habe Glück meine Krankenkasse  die ***_Name entfernt_*** hat einen Kooperationsvertrag mit dem Forschungs Projekt ***_Name entfernt_*** abgeschlossen und bezahlt alle  Kosten.




> Bei mir waren es 21 Fraktionen mit 3 Gray (Tumor) und 2,5 Gray  (regionäre Lymphabflusswege). Rinecker bevorzugt allgemein die  Hypofraktionierung.


Ich habe "neidisch" auf die Hypofraktionierung im Rinecker Protonen Zentrum geschaut.
Jetzt nach deiner Antwort wo ich sehe das du die erheblichen Nebenwirkungen schon viel eher hattest als ich
macht die längere Fraktionierung in ***_Name entfernt_*** 2 Gray in 37 Sitzungen schon Sinn.




> Und für das  Ausschwemmen habe ich während der Therapie mind 2l tagsüber getrunken.  Bin jetzt seit zwei Wochen zuhause, das Trinken habe ich auf 1l tagsüber  reduziert.


So habe ich das anfangs auch gemacht. Vor jeder Bestrahlung nach Blasenentleerung sollte ich 0,7 Liter Wasser trinken.
Eigentlich wird 0,5 Liter vorgeschrieben beim Lagerungs CT wurde bei mir aber gesagt das 0,5 Liter bei mir nicht reichen würden.
Das  ging solange gut bis die Nebenwirkung des häufigen Wasser lassens  auftrat. Dann hatte ich bei der Bestrahlungs Sitzung ein großes Problem:  *die Lange Zeit des anhaltens der Blasenfüllung.*
Zuerst wird der Balon eingeführt danach wird der Balon mittels einer "Wasserspritze" mit Wasser gefüllt.
Dann  werden meine Beine in eine in der Bestrahlungsliege eingerastete Plaste  Schale eingelegt, der Kopf kommt auch in eine Plaste Schale. Dann werde  ich anhand meiner Körpermarkierungen (links und Rechts Kreuze an der  Hüfte und Strich in der Mitte Unterbauch) millimetergenau auf der Bestrahlungsliege positioniert.
Danach Beginnt der Röntgen Körper Scan da läuft eine Röntgenplatte auf Schienen ganz langsam über meinen Körper hinweg.
Dann  wird die Bestrahlungsliege aus der Gantry ganz langsam herausgefahren  und sie schwenkt langsam in ein In-Room CT Gerät hinein. Es wird jeden Tag ein CT gemacht. Danach fährt die Bestrahlungsliege wieder in die Gantry hinein.
Danach erfolgt nochmals der Röntgen Körper Scan.
Wenn alle Parameter stimmen erfolgt dann die Bestrahlung in 2 Fraktionen bei mir dann sind insgesamt 30-45 Minuten vergangen
und ich hatte wahnsinniges Blasendrücken und durfte mich keinen Millimeter bewegen.
Das  war echt hart dieses Gefühl können bestimmt viele nachvollziehen wenn  sie unterwegs auf Toilette müssen und weit und breit keine Toilette in  Sicht ist. Aus diesem Grund wurde vom Oberarzt die Blasenfüllmenge vor der Bestrahlung auf 0,3 Liter reduziert.
Das war meine Rettung! Seitdem habe ich keine Probleme mehr auf der Bestrahlungsliege.
Die  Wassertrinkmenge vor der Bestrahlung habe ich drastisch reduziert und  ich Trinke nach der Bestrahlung sehr viel Mineralwasser.

----------


## Biker61

Liebe Snoopy1958
vielen Dank für deinen sehr offenen realistischen Bericht den ich voll so wie er ist unterschreibe !
Bei keiner Therapie Methode die der Einzelne wählt hat man eine Garantie auf Erfolg und gleich garnicht das die Therapie ohne Komplikationen erfolgt. Leider lese ich hier im Forum das viele Mitglieder ihre gewählte Therapiemethode in den "Himmel heben"
und sie gegenüber anderen" bis aufs Messer" verteidigen.
Ich sehe meine gewählte Therapiemethode als die individuell von mir ausgewählte an warne aber davor die Protonen Bestrahlung als die "neue einzig wahre Nebenwirkungsfreie Therapie" anzusehen.
Lest euch meine Berichte durch und ihr werdet schnell erkennen das ich mich jeden Tag neu motivieren muß zu dieser Bestrahlungstherapie zu fahren. Nach Bestrahlungsfreien Zeiten (Wochenende) wie heute am Montag früh fühle ich mich am Besten.
Nach einer Bestralungssitzung geht es mir dann überhaupt nicht mehr gut.
Am schlimmsten sind die vielen schlaflosen Nächte mit dem stündlichen Harndrang den ich auf Toilette (Harnstopp) erst nach 3 Spaziergängen durch die Wohnung entleeren kann.
Frühmorgens wenn meine Frau schon auf Arbeit ist übermannen mich dann oft heftige Weinkrämpfe.
Vielleicht kommnt das auch von der Hormontherapie denn mein Testosteron ist auf 0 heruntergefahren.
Schon bei der kleinsten Anstrengung habe ich Hitzewallungen.
Zu der Hormon Therapie sagte ich zu meinem Urologen "Ich hoffe ich gehe nicht als ganzer Mann in die Therapie und komme als Frau heraus!"
Bei dem Hochrisiko Tumor Gleason Score 9 bleibt mir um zu überleben nichts anderes übrig als das alles 3 Jahre lang zu erdulden.
Eine Psychologin hilft mir recht gut dabei sie hat mich durch die Tiefpunkte gut "durchgelotst" jetzt sind noch 10 Bestrahlungen
und 2 1/2 Jahre Hormontherapie zu überstehen das ist noch ein schwerer Weg.
viele Grüße an dich und deinen Mann.

----------


## Biker61

Lieber Konrad
so wie du das schreibst sehe ich das auch.
Wenn ich mir deine Historie ansehe du hast auch einen Tumor Gleason Score 9 wie ich
bin ich mir garnicht mehr sicher ob der von mir gewählte Weg richtig ist.
Ist es vielleicht "Harakiri" sich mit einem Tumor Gleason Score 9 nicht operieren zu lassen??
Die Therapie ist von mir selbst ausgewählt nach genauem Studium der Krebsforschung und langen Gesprächen mit dem Krebsforschungsinstitut.
Ob das Richtig war kommt erst in 2 1/2 Jahren raus wenn die Hormon Therapie abgesetzt wird.
Ich hoffe das ich 3 Jahre eine gute Lebensqualität habe und danach gibt es dann einige Möglichkeiten auf Rezidive zu Antworten.

ich nutze jeden Tag den ich Lebe und lebe jetz viel bewußter als vor der Diagnose.

Carpe diem!

----------


## Epon59

> Lieber Egon


nehme an, du meinst mich :-)




> DAS Verfahren ist den Prostata Krebs zu besiegen.


Das behaupten selbst die Anbieter nicht. Die Patienten werden sehr ausführlich untersucht und anhand der Befunde ausgewählt.




> Vor jeder Bestrahlung nach Blasenentleerung sollte ich 0,7 Liter Wasser trinken.


Daran war bei mir gar nicht zu denken. Jetzt muss man aber auch berücksichtigen, dass ich eine deutlich vergrößerte Prostata habe, bis lang aber auch ohne irgendwelche Beschwerden. Wenn die nun durch die Bestrahlung anschwillt, fordert sie erst recht Patz für sich, was zumindest zum Teil meine Beschwerden erklärt. Werde wohl nie den Unterschied der Auswirkungen der unterschiedlichen Fraktionierungen belegen können. Ich habe vor allem nach der Bestrahlung viel getrunken, um die Wirkungen auszuleiten.




> bei mir dann sind insgesamt 30-45 Minuten vergangen


Auch ein deutlicher Unterschied. Bei mir gab es den Ballon, dann ab in die Moulage und raus in die Gantry. Dort mittels Röntgen eine kurze Lagekontrolle im Becken und danach von beiden Seiten auf Höhe der Hüfte die eigentliche Bestrahlung. Alles in allem rd. 10 Minuten. Wenn du schwer zu kontrollierenden Blasendruck hast, auch eine lange Zeit.




> gleich garnicht das die Therapie ohne Komplikationen erfolgt.


Wir kommen ja nicht gerade vom Plätzchenbacken. Und in Anbetracht der eigentlichen Diagnose kann ich sehr gut mit den Nebenwirkungen leben.




> Vielleicht kommnt das auch von der Hormontherapie


Das sehe ich genauso. Deshalb würde ich auch die beiden Therapieformen nicht durcheinander bringen. Rinecker hält sich übrigens auch sehr eng an die Leitlinien. Deshalb wurde bei mir auch eine Hormontherapie empfohlen, 2x3 Monatsdepots. Habe ich aber abgelehnt, zum einen habe ich zum Glück nur 7a mit Typ B und da war mir die Bestrahlung der regionären Lymphabflusswege schon beinahe zu viel. 




> als das alles 3 Jahre lang zu erdulden.


Das ist wohl dem Status deines Tumors geschuldet. Ich bin aber überzeugt, dass du die richtige Kombination gewählt hast. Diese relativ lange Dauer wäre dir auch mit einer anderen radikalen Therapie nicht erspart geblieben. Zumindest solltest du den eigentlichen Tumor zunächst mal los sein. 




> den ich auf Toilette (Harnstopp)


Ich wurde hier ja müde belächelt wegen meiner Hinweise auf meine Globulis. Ich kenne die Situation, da ich anfangs auch Krämpfe im Enddarm hatte, die das Entleeren der Blase verhinderten. War nach 2maliger Gabe der Globulis weg und ich musste zwar weiterhin nachts raus, aber wenigstens konnte das Wasser laufen. Heute Nacht war es schon nur noch 1x, hoffe, der Trend hält an.

Drücke dir weiterhin die Daumen und mache dir um die Protonen keinen Kopf. Deine Aufmerksamkeit sollte den Hormonen gelten.

Gruß
Thomas

----------


## Biker61

Lieber Thomas
entschuldige das ich deinen Benutzernamen Epon zu "Egon" gemacht habe.
Danke für deine Antwort.
Auf deine Kügelchen bin ich bewußt nicht eingegangen.
Wenn sie dir helfen ist das sehr gut.
Ich bin bei solchen Produkten immer der Meinung das sie sicher helfen! -den Hersteller reich zu machen.
Einen Zusammenhang mit Blähungen und Problemen die Blase zu entleeren gibt es bei mir auch.
Ich laufe immer durch die Wohnung und dadurch lösen sich die Blähungen und ich kann danach die Blase entleeren auch ohne Kügelchen.
Im Ablauf der Bestrahlung ***_Name entfernt_*** siehst du deutlich das ***_Name entfernt_*** wesentlich mehr Zeit auf die Genaue Lagerung verwendet und die exakte Bestrahlung des Tumors durch tägliche In-Room CT sicher stellt.
Bei ***_Name entfernt_*** sind da wohl mehr wirtschaftliche Faktoren im Visier.

viele Grüße aus ***_Name entfernt_***
Biker61

----------


## Hvielemi

> Wenn ich mir deine Historie ansehe du hast auch einen Tumor Gleason Score 9 wie ich
> bin ich mir garnicht mehr sicher ob der von mir gewählte Weg richtig ist.
> Ist es vielleicht "Harakiri" sich mit einem Tumor Gleason Score 9 nicht operieren zu lassen??
> !


Doch, lieber Biker,
Du hast EINEN richtigen Weg gewählt.
Wichtig ist, dass die Krebszellen in der Prostata zerstört oder entfernt sind
und somit nicht weitere Metastasen streuen können.

Ob das mittels offener RPE, daVinci, HIFU, stereotaktischer oder IMRT-Photonen-
Bestrahlung oder Protonen erfolge, ist dabei vollkommen egal. Hauptsache, dass!
Nebenwirkungen sind zwar auch wichtig, aber in dieser Hinsicht sekundär. 
WENN noch keine Metastasen gestreut sind, ist damit Heilung gegeben.

Sind Metastasen schon ausgestreut, ist die Krankheit systemisch und muss daher
auch systemisch therapiert werden. Deshalb hab ich nach der RPE, als erkannt
wurde, dass ein GS9 vorliege und zudem eine N1-Situation, gleich eine AHT
bekommen. Bei Dir war von vornherein klar, dass ein kleiner Anteil GS9
gegeben war und somit die Gefahr einer Metastasierung gross sei. 
Also gibt man auch Dir auf Verdacht die AHT.

Wichtig für Dich:
Meine zuerst im PSMA-PET/CT gesehenen Lymphknoten-Metastasen [4] wurden
drei Jahre später nicht mehr gesehen. Die wurden von der AHT erfolgreich
abgestellt.
Pech, dass ich wohl eine zweite, Generation von Metastasen habe, egal, 
ob die noch von der Prostata selbst, oder von einer ersten Generation der
Metastasen gestreut worden waren, die gegen die AHT/ADT resisten ist und 
wohl auch eine dritte, die selbst gegen die Zweitlinien-AHT resistent ist.
Eine Bestrahlung anstelle einer OP hätte daran nichts zum schlechten geändert.

Nun bleibt Dir abzuwarten und das beste aus der Zeit mit der ADT zu machen,
bis man in zwei, drei Jahren mal unterbricht. 

Ein Tipp aus eigener Erfahrung:
Lass dein Gewicht nicht beliebig in die Höhe schiessen. Das lässt sich unter
ADT nur mit Mühe korrigieren und schränkt die Lebensqualität mehr ein,
als die übrigen Nebenwirkungen der ADT.
Mich mit 100 kg rumzuschleppen, war extrem einschränkend (zuvor und jetzt
zwischen 85 und 90kg ist besser. Mein Onkologe begrüsst dieses  Übergewicht
als 'Reseve').

Carpe diem!
Konrad

----------


## Epon59

Hi Biker,




> Ich laufe immer durch die Wohnung


ist ja auch eine Art von nätürlicher Unterstützung der eigenen Abwehrkräfte, jedem das seine :-)




> das ***_Name entfernt_*** wesentlich mehr Zeit auf die Genaue Lagerung verwendet


Klingt dennoch ungewöhnlich. Loma Linda hält es ähnlich wie Rienecker, zumindest was den zeitlichen Ablauf betrifft. Insofern klingt mir ***_Name entfernt_*** etwas überzogen. Nach dem Röntgen bei Rinecker wurde die Liege immer noch mal etwas fein justiert, zudem gab es Markierungen an der Moulage. Würde das Ganze deshalb nicht auf das wirtschaftliche schieben, Rinecker hätte gewiss keine Probleme die CTs auch noch extra abzurechnen.

Gruß
Thomas

----------


## LowRoad

> Sind Metastasen schon ausgestreut, ist die Krankheit systemisch und muss daher auch systemisch therapiert werden...


Nicht ganz, mein lieber Konrad, denn es gibt noch die sogenannte oligometastatische Situation, das heißt, dass es relativ wenige systemische Metastasen gibt. Da lohnt eventuell noch eine Kombination aus lokaler und systemischer Therapie.

Das die negativen Nebenwirkungen einer ADT nicht fatalistisch hingenommen werden müssen, sondern man auch etwas dagegen tun kann, hatte ich ja an *anderer Stelle* schon geschrieben.

----------


## Biker61

Danke Konrad
für deine Mut machenden Zeilen.
Mit dem Gewicht bei der ADT hast du recht das wollte ich auch so machen.
Ich hatte nach einer Woche Protonenstrahl Therapie schon einige Kilo abgenommen.
Beim wiegen in der Strahlenklinik wurde mir gesagt das ich mein Gewicht erst einmal halten soll
da die Bestrahlungsplanung auf mein Gewicht ausgerichtet ist.
Schade jetzt wäre es mir leicht gefallen jede Woche einige Kilos abzunehmen da mir einiges was ich vor der Bestrahlung gegessen und getrunken habe jetzt nicht mehr schmeckt.
Ich werde versuchen bei der Anschluß Reha einiges an Gewicht abzubauen.

viele Grüße
Biker61

----------


## Epon59

> was ich vor der Bestrahlung gegessen und getrunken habe jetzt nicht mehr schmeckt.


Hi Biker,

noch einmal, auch in deinem Eigeninteresse und für alle, die mitlesen. Die Appetitlosigkeit hat nix mit der bestrahlung zu tun, sonden ist eher auf deine Hormongabe zurück zu führen. Richtig ist, dass man bei den Protonen auf die Ernährung achten soll, da eine Reizung des Enddarmes zu den möglichen Nebenwirkungen gehört. Dazu gehört weniger Ballaststoffe und kleinere Portionen. Es ist also durchaus naheliegend, dass man dabei abnimmt. Bei mir waren es vier Kilo, wovon ich heute schon wieder zwei Kilo draufhabe. Vom Appetit her hätte ich aber permanent zuschlagen können und meinen Tischnachbarn gerne ab und an das Essen vom Teller genommen. Geschmeckt hat es immer. Ich hatte aber auch keine Hormone.

Normalerweise würdest du also nach der reinen Bestrahlung und Rückkehr zur "normalen" Nahrungsaufnahme automatisch auch wieder Gewicht gutmachen. Solange du aber weiterhin Hormone nimmst, bin ich mir nicht so sicher. Zumindest was den Appetit angeht. Deshalb bitte nicht die Therapieformen und deren Wirkungen durcheinander bringen.

Weiterhin Kopf hoch.
Thomas

----------


## Biker61

Lieber Thomas, liebe Leser des Forums
da mir schon einige Mitglieder dieses Forums unterstellt haben "ich bringe die Nebenwirkungen von zwei Therapien durcheinander"
schreibe ich jetzt mal von Anfang an welche Nebenwirkungen wann aufgetreten sind.
Ich hatte zum Zeitpunkt meiner Diagnose  am 21.12.2014 Hochrisiko Prostata Krebs Gleason Score 9 eine normal große Prostata. Ich hatte absolut keine Probleme beim Wasserlassen und alle Sexualfunktionen waren normal.
Anfang Januar 2015 begann die Antihormontherapie ich habe die erste  3-Monats-Depotspritze LHRH-Analoga Pamorelin (Wirkstoff: Triptorelin) bekommen. 

  Anfang  April die zweite usw.
  Das Testosteron wurde heruntergefahren.
Da die ganze Sexualität vom Kopf her gesteuert wird dauerte es nicht lange dass mir sämtliche Lust auf Sexualität genommen wurde. Von diesem Zeitpunkt gab es keine Sexualität mehr.
Bei Sport oder anderen anstrengenden Körperaktivitäten hatte ich Hitzewallungen.
  Bis zum Beginn der Protonenstrahlen Therapie im Mai war ich weder müde noch Kraftlos.
Das Essen schmeckte mir so gut wie zuvor.
Mir schmeckte ein Bier zum Abendbrot und am Wochenende in fröhlicher Runde ein guter Wein.
Die erste Protonen Bestrahlung habe ich Anfang Mai 2015 bekommen.
  Es war genügend Zeit vergangen um zu wissen welche Nebenwirkungen von der Antihormontherapie gekommen sind.
Ich habe mich weiterhin vielseitig ernährt, Obst, Gemüse, Kartoffeln, Fleisch, Nudeln, Joghurt Brot und Brötchen.
Weggelassen habe ich nur jegliche Kohlprodukte und Zwiebeln.
Schon in der ersten Woche der Protonen Bestrahlung hatte ich weniger Appetit und das Abendbrotbier und der Wein haben mir nicht mehr geschmeckt. Das wurde durch viel Mineralwasser ersetzt.
Da ich auch Übergewicht habe war ich ganz froh Gewicht zu verlieren bis mir dann der Facharzt für Strahlentherapie sagte "ich soll darauf achten das Gewicht zu halten welches ich beim Planungs CT und der Bestrahlungsplanung hatte."
Nach drei Wochen der Bestrahlung fühlte ich mich immer matter, müde und antriebslos früh
  hatte ich oft Weinkrämpfe.
Hvielemi schrieb dazu: "Lieber 'Biker'
die Müdigkeit kommt wohl von der Hormontherapie, und weniger von der Strahlentherapie.“ Schaut mal unter Fatigue:
http://www.krebsgesellschaft.de/onko-internetportal/basis-informationen-krebs/basis-informationen-krebs-allgemeine-informationen/fatigue-bei-krebs.html 
  Willst du mir lieber Konrad dann immer noch erzählen das kommt von der Hormon Therapie?
  Nach drei Wochen Protonen Bestrahlung begannen dann die urologischen Nebenwirkungen:
  vermehrter Harndrang, häufiges Wasserlassen tags 
  und besonders nachts jede Stunde wurde ich wach die Blase drückte und ich konnte auf Toilette kein Wasser lassen erst nach mehrmaligen Spaziergängen durch die Wohnung konnte ich mit vermehrten Anstrengungen meine Blase leeren.
  Nach diesen schlaflosen Nächten bin ich früh sehr erschöpft kann aber auch nicht schlafen
  Ich muss mich jeden Tag neu motivieren wieder zur Protonen Bestrahlung zu fahren.
  Heute habe ich 30 Bestrahlungen weg. Es bleiben nur noch 7 übrig.
  Geholfen hat mir das die Trinkmenge vor der Bestrahlung auf 300ml reduziert wurde
  Da halte ich die Zeit auf der Bestrahlungsliege von 30-45 Minuten gut durch ohne Blasendrücken und Schmerzen. Ich denke auch Tamsulosin und Diclofenac tragen dazu bei. Ich freue mich auf die Bestrahlungsfreie Zeit am Wochenende und staune immer wie sich die Nebenwirkungen in der Bestrahlungsfreien Zeit reduzieren.
  Andere Mitpatienten der Strahlentherapie erzählen mir von heftigen Durchfällen und anderen Darmproblemen.
  An Darmproblemen habe ich bis jetzt nur Blähungen die ich mit pflanzlichen Mitteln behandele.
  Jeder Mensch ist individuell, es hilft keinen an Prostatakrebs erkrankten wenn Mitglieder hier so tun als ob sie die alleinige Wahrheit gepachtet hätten.
  Zitat Epon59 „noch einmal, auch in deinem Eigeninteresse und für alle, die mitlesen. Die Appetitlosigkeit hat nix mit der Bestrahlung zu tun, sondern ist eher auf deine Hormongabe zurück zu führen.“
  Das grenzt dann schon an Sektiererei und das ist sehr gefährlich.

  Wie ich in meiner Überschrift schreibe „Protonenbestrahlung – als Erstbehandlung wie ich sie erlebe“ gebe ich hier für alle die nach Prostata Krebs Behandlungen suchen
  meine selbst erlebten Erfahrungen wieder. Nicht mehr und nicht weniger.
  Ich schreibe das hier im Forum nicht um die Protonenbestrahlung als das Nebenwirkungsfreieste und beste Behandlungsverfahren gegen Prostata Krebs darzustellen.

  Viele Grüße an alle im Forum
  Biker61

----------


## Snoopy1958

Lieber Biker,

vielen Dank für Deinen ehrlichen Bericht! Egal, für welche Methode man sich letztlich entscheidet, um dem Krebs zu begegnen und vielleicht auch zu besiegen, es ist ein steiniger Weg, gepflastert von vielen, vielen Nebenwirkungen und Begleiterscheinungen, die jeder auch ganz anders erlebt und fühlt.
Die 'beste' Methode wird es leider nicht geben. Schade nur, dass viele behandelnde Ärzte und Operateure diese unschönen Begleiterscheinungen oftmals klein reden oder gar verschweigen. Zu wenige sehen den Patienten ganzheitlich, im Fokus steht nur das Krebsgeschwür, was, auf welchen Wege auch immer, vernichtet werden soll. Alles im Menschen ist aber im Fluss. Zur Bestrahlung gibt man ja nicht einen Unterleib im Krankenhaus ab und holt ihn später wieder ab, nein, man erlebt diese Behandlungen eben mit dem ganzen Körper. Und es finden Veränderungen eben auch an so vielen Nebenschauplätzen im Körper statt.
Ich wünsch Dir viel Kraft, auch diese letzten 7 Sitzungen noch durchzustehen, die Hoffnung nicht zu verlieren und fest am Gedanken zu halten, dass der Körper sich nach den Strapazen auch wieder gut erholen kann.
Liebe Grüße

----------


## Urologe

Auch die Strahlentherapie macht müde.

Das habe ich selbst erlebt als "nur" beide Schultern wegen einer massiv schmerzhaften Entzündung mit
jeweils 10 Gy (5 x 2 Gy pro Seite) bestrahlt wurden

----------


## Epon59

Lieber Biker,

natürlich kann und will dir niemand dein eigenes Erleben in Abrede stellen. Dennoch halte ich




> Das grenzt dann schon an Sektiererei und das ist sehr gefährlich.


für leicht überzogen. Wenn du in meinem Thread gelesen hast, wirst du gesehen haben, dass ich mich selbst kritisch über die Nebenwirkungen der Protonen äußere. Es wird allerorten darauf hin gewiesen, speziell Rinecker führt sogar ein Aufklärungsgespräch bei dem man eher sogar ins Grübeln kommen kann. Dennoch war ich von der Heftigkeit überrascht, da ich aus persönlichen Berichten leider nur von Loma Linda wusste. 

Also so freut es mich, dass es mit dir auch noch weitere Berichte aus unserem Land gibt. Dennoch bin ich auch hier wieder überrascht, denn alle Erzählungen, die ich bislang mitbekommen habe, auch von Mitbetroffenen bei Rinecker, bezogen sich immer nur auf Blase und Darm. Deine nächtlichen Märsche kann ich mehr als gut nachvollziehen.

Schön, dass jetzt auch der Urologe bei unserem Thema teilnimmt. Die Müdigkeit kenne ich natürlich auch, allerdings lag die Erklärung für mich eher in dem Umstand begründet, dass ich nachts permanent auf Wanderschaft war und deshalb völlig unausgeschlafen.

Völlig neu ist für mich nach wie vor die Appetitlosigkeit.

Wünsche dir lieber Biker, dass dir deine Lieblingsspeisen alsbald wieder munden.

Thomas

----------


## Hartmut S

> ich nutze jeden Tag den ich Lebe und lebe jetz viel bewußter als vor der Diagnose.


 
Moin Biker,

wie macht man das?
Ich lebe eigentlich über 60 Jahre bewusst.
Soll ich nun meine Mahnbescheide bewusster wahrnehmen, oder meine ½ jährlichen Skippertreffen?

Mein Vorschlag: Lebe einfach nur . . . 
Ob bewusst, oder unbewusst 

Ich mache dir nun auch einmal Mut:
Wenn du erkannt hast, dass PCa nicht das Ende ist, kannst du mit den Einschränkungen, und zusätzlichen Arztterminen sehr gut leben.
ich mache es auch, -- unbewusst  :L&auml;cheln: 

Gruss
Hartmut

----------


## Biker61

> Lieber Biker,
> 
> vielen Dank für Deinen ehrlichen Bericht! Egal, für welche Methode man sich letztlich entscheidet, um dem Krebs zu begegnen und vielleicht auch zu besiegen, es ist ein steiniger Weg, gepflastert von vielen, vielen Nebenwirkungen und Begleiterscheinungen, die jeder auch ganz anders erlebt und fühlt.
> Die 'beste' Methode wird es leider nicht geben. Schade nur, dass viele behandelnde Ärzte und Operateure diese unschönen Begleiterscheinungen oftmals klein reden oder gar verschweigen. Zu wenige sehen den Patienten ganzheitlich, im Fokus steht nur das Krebsgeschwür, was, auf welchen Wege auch immer, vernichtet werden soll. Alles im Menschen ist aber im Fluss. Zur Bestrahlung gibt man ja nicht einen Unterleib im Krankenhaus ab und holt ihn später wieder ab, nein, man erlebt diese Behandlungen eben mit dem ganzen Körper. Und es finden Veränderungen eben auch an so vielen Nebenschauplätzen im Körper statt.
> Ich wünsch Dir viel Kraft, auch diese letzten 7 Sitzungen noch durchzustehen, die Hoffnung nicht zu verlieren und fest am Gedanken zu halten, dass der Körper sich nach den Strapazen auch wieder gut erholen kann.
> Liebe Grüße


Lieber snoopy1958
vielen Dank für deine sehr gute Einschätzung und deine Mut machenden Worte.
Auf den Web Seiten der Kliniken die Krebs behandeln wird immer kommuniziert das der ganzheitliche Mensch im Vordergrund steht und dazu noch seine Angehörigen. Personelle Engpässe und wirtschaftliche Faktoren lassen das in derPraxis ganz anders erleben. Leider.
Ab Morgen habe ich noch 5 Bestrahlungen. Zu den in meinen Beiträgen beschriebenen Nebenwirkungen sind jetzt noch brennende und juckende Hautrötungen an den Protonen Einstahlungsstellen dazugekommen.
Ich hoffe das die Nebenwirkungen der Protonen Bestrahlung nach Abschluß der Behandlung bald zurück gehen.
Nach einer Erholungsphase von drei Wochen werde ich dann zur Anschluß Reha gehen.

viele Grüße an dich und alle Leser des Forums
Biker61

----------


## Hvielemi

> Auf den Web Seiten der Kliniken die Krebs behandeln wird immer kommuniziert das der ganzheitliche Mensch im Vordergrund steht und dazu noch seine Angehörigen.


Hallo Biker

Wie sollte das gehen, wenn sich die Patienten aus vielen hundert Kilometer Entfernung per Formular anmelden und dann gleich nach erfolgter Therapie wieder hinter dem Horizont verschwinden? So machen sich die Patienten selbst zum anonymen 'Krebs'. Ganzheitlich hiesse eben auch Betreuung über eine längere Zeit, was nur einigermassen lokal möglich ist. Diesbezüglich besser ist es, wenn der Hausurologe auch operiert. Bei Strahlentherapien wird so etwas nie möglich sein. Der Strahlentherapeut fokussiert auf den Krebs, was anderes kann er gar nicht tun mit seiner Maschine.
High-Tech und Ganzheitlichkeit schliessen einander aus, auch wenn man unter Patientenbetreuung in Loma Linda mit einem flotten Rahmenprogramm doch einiges mehr zustandebringt als garnichts, wie in Europa üblich. Das kommt dann vielleicht von der Therapie abgetrennt in der AHB, falls erforderlich.




> Ab Morgen habe ich noch 5 Bestrahlungen. Zu den in meinen Beiträgen beschriebenen Nebenwirkungen sind jetzt noch brennende und juckende Hautrötungen an den Protonen Einstahlungsstellen dazugekommen.


Ich wundere mich schon lange, warum man erst diese gigantischen um 360° drehbaren Gantries baut, und dann die Patienten bestrahlt, wie auf einem Fix-beam-Therapieplatz, mal von links und mal von rechts. Das ist gegenüber der 3D-, IMRT- oder gar Tomo-Röntgentherapie mit ihren zahlreichen Einstrahlungsrichtungen ein Rückschritt. Es ist ja nicht so, dass die Protonenstrahlen ausschliesslich im Bragg-Peak Energie abgeben.
So auf die Schnelle wird es kaum mehr möglich sein, morgen früh andere Einstrahlungswinkel zu berechnen und anzuwenden, aber auf die lädierte Haut kräftig weiter draufzubrennen kann es ja auch nicht sein. Ein Arzt sollte sich die Läsionen morgen vor Strahlungsbeginn anschauen und entscheiden, ob eine Pause und/oder Änderung der Einstrahlrichtung erforderlich sei. Eben, Ausser einer Prostata bestehst Du mindestens auch noch aus der Haut an den Strahleneintritsstellen und dem, was dazwischen liegt.

Ansonsten wünsch ich Dir eine rasche Ausheilung dieser Hautläsionen nach Ende der Therapie. Vielleicht hat das therapiefreie Wochenende ja schon etwas Besserung gebracht.

Carpe diem!
Konrad

----------


## Epon59

Hallo Biker,

heute müssten deine Bestrahlungen vorbei sein oder du hast zumindest deine letzte Sitzung. Glückwunsch und freu dich auf die ballonfreie Zeit, auch wenn dein Körper ein paar Tage braucht, um es wirklich zu registrieren.

Dennoch ein kleiner Hinweis auf eine weitere mögliche Nebenwirkung. Stelle sie hier ein, da du auch an Details interessiert bist. Lasse mein Blut wegen der Vitamin C-Infusion kontrollieren und habe dabei jetzt einen auffällig reduzierten Wert an Lymphozyten bekommen. Die Leukos liegen am unteren Rand der Norm und die Lymphozyten erstmals auffällig darunter. War bei mir noch nie der Fall. Gehört wohl aber auch zu den möglichen Strahlenschäden. Nix, was einen umbringt, aber auf jeden Fall im Auge behalten werden sollte. Ich leite es wie gehabt mit einem Globuli aus. Was mich überrascht, habe nirgends davon gelesen und auch in sämtlichen Risikogesprächen, und die waren bei Rinecker sehr genau, einen Hinweis darauf bekommen. Entweder hat noch niemand direkt nach der Bestrahlung diese Werte erfasst oder es interessiert halt kein Schwein.

Soll keine Kritik an den Protonen sein, bin weiterhin froh, mich dafür entschieden zu haben. Gut drei Wochen nach Abschluss meiner Therapie hat sich das Wasserlassen nachts auf 1x eingependelt und diese Woche habe ich mein erstes Golfturnier gespielt. War zwar ziemlich platt danach und hatte am nächsten Tag ordentlichen Muskelkater, aber immerhin so was wie Normalität. So kann es weitergehen.

Wünsche dir eine stressfreie und erholsame Zeit zuhause.

Thomas

----------


## Biker61

Lieber Thomas
  Vielen Dank für deine Hinweise. Für mich sind sie besonders wertvoll da du auch eine Protonentherapie absolviert hast.
  Ich würde mich sehr freuen wenn andere Mitglieder dieses Forums über ihre persönlichen Erfahrungen mit der Protonentherapie schreiben würden.
  Gibt es wirklich so wenig an Prostatakrebs erkrankte Menschen die eine Protonentherapie absolviert haben?
  Gestern war bei mir Zieleinlauf ich habe meine 37. Protonenbestrahlung bekommen.
  Die Nebenwirkungen die ich habe sind in meinen bisherigen Beiträgen  beschrieben.
  Ich habe gelernt damit zu leben. Die Schwierigkeiten beim nächtlichen Wasserlassen müssen natürliche Ursachen haben. Sie sind kein Harnverhalt im klassischen Sinn.
  Mein Darm ist durch die Protonenbestrahlung etwas geschädigt und produziert in der Nacht viel Luft. Diese Luft im Darm drückt auf die Blase und Harnwege.
  Ich kann erst Wasser lassen wenn durch meine nächtlichen Spaziergänge in der Wohnung
  Luft aus dem Darm entweicht. Ich hoffe dass sich das in den nächsten Wochen wieder normalisiert. Dein Bericht Thomas macht mir viel Mut dass sich das alles wieder normalisiert.
  Meine Ausgangswerte „keine vergrößerte Prostata“  lassen mich optimistisch sein das die Harnprobleme wieder verschwinden.
  Die Hautrötungen sind nicht schlimmer geworden durch die Salbe Linola Radio-Derm sogar etwas besser. Es war kein Problem die letzten Bestrahlungen mit den gleichen Einstrahlungswinkel zu machen. Mein Fazit zum Abschluss der Protonentherapie fällt trotz noch bestehender Nebenwirkungen recht positiv aus.
  Mein Ziel war es aus der Prostatakrebs Behandlung kontinent heraus zu kommen dieses Ziel habe ich 100% erreicht. Wenn ich die Erfahrungsberichte nach einer Prostataoperation lese und die vielen Probleme mit Inkontinenz bin ich aus der Protonentherapie in Bezug auf dieses Problem sehr gut heraus gekommen.
  Da ich ab Mai die Rente für Schwerbehinderte Menschen bekomme werde ich mich bis zur
  Anschluss Reha ab 20. Juli gut erholen können. Ich habe jetzt Zeit meine Hobbys zu leben und die Zeit mit meiner Familie und Freunden zu verbringen.
  Ich werde zu gegebener Zeit hier im Forum schreiben wann die verbleibenden Nebenwirkungen der Protonentherapie verschwinden oder wie ich damit lebe.


  Viele Grüße an alle Mitglieder im Forum und alle die dieses Forum lesen.
  Biker61

----------


## Biker61

Liebe Mitglieder des Prostata Diskussionsforum
  im Juli war ich 3 Wochen zur Anschluss-Reha in ***_Name entfernt_***.
  Die Therapien waren  auf Prostata operierte Männer ausgerichtet.
  Besonders wird Harninkontinenz und erektile Dysfunktion behandelt.
  Ich als Protonenbestrahlter nicht operierter Prostatakrebspatient war da ein Exot.
  Ich bin 100% Kontinent zur Reha gekommen.
  Mein Hauptproblem war Fatigue was man dort exzessiv mit Sporttherapien von 7.30 Uhr bis 16.00 Uhr behandelt hat.
  Das Ergebnis: ich bin abends gegen 20 Uhr vor Erschöpfung eingeschlafen
  und gegen Mitternacht wieder aufgewacht. Von Mitternacht bis frühmorgens konnte ich nicht mehr schlafen und das die ganzen drei Wochen der Reha.
  Erst nach 2 Wochen Reha wurde der Therapieplan von einem Psychologen  angepasst. Dann blieb nur noch eine Woche.
  Eine angebotene Verlängerung habe ich dankend abgelehnt.
  Zu Hause konnte ich mich dann von der REHA die mir nicht gut getan hat erholen.
  Ich habe mich viel in frischer Luft bewegt ohne Termin Stress und Hektik wie in der REHA.
  Von meiner Hausärztin wurde mir Rhodiolan ein pflanzliches Mittel mit der
  "schwedische Formel gegen Stress" verordnet. Es ist ein spezieller Pflanzenextrakt (SHR-5), der von dem naturheilkundlichen Forschungsinstitut "Swedish Herbal Institute" entwickelt wurde. Es handelt sich um eine besondere Zubereitung von Rosenwurz (Rhodiola rosea).
  Die Fatigue Symptome Erschöpfung und Müdigkeit haben sich bis heute sehr gebessert.
  Nach einer 2 Wöchigen Mittelmeerkreuzfahrt im September zusammen mit meiner Frau geht es mir jetzt sehr gut. Ich habe meine Kraft und Leistungsfähigkeit wiedererlangt.
  Ich habe keine Darmprobleme mehr und mit einer Tablette Tamsulosin habe ich keine Probleme beim Wasserlassen. Nachts muss ich nur noch 2x raus was in meinem Alter wohl normal ist.
  Mein PSA Wert beträgt < 0,01.
  Lieber Thomas mein Blut wurde in der REHA und danach auch kontrolliert alle meine Blutwerte waren sehr gut. Es gibt keine Abweichungen nach der Protonenbestrahlung.
  Ich bin mit dem Ergebnis meiner Prostata Karzinom (Gleason Score 9) Behandlung sehr zufrieden.
  Laut der Empfehlung des***_Name des Instituts entfernt_*** werde ich 3 Jahre mit der Antihormontherapie 3-monats Depotspritze Pamorelin weiterbehandelt.
  Mit den bekannten Nebenwirkungen kann ich leben. Im Januar habe ich ein Jahr geschafft.
  Erst wenn die Antihormonbehandlung abgesetzt wird kommt die Stunde der Wahrheit
  ob der Prostata Krebs besiegt ist.
  Bis dahin werde ich einfach nur leben. Als Rentner habe ich Zeit für meine Hobbys und die schönen Dinge des Lebens.
  Viele Grüße und Wünsche zur Genesung an alle Mitglieder und Lesser hier im Forum.
  Biker61

----------


## Epon59

Hallo Biker,

schön, wieder von dir zu hören. Vor allem mit diesen Nachrichten. Wundere mich allerdings, was du in einer Reha wolltest. War anfangs auch platt, denke, da hilft aber einfach schlafen. Komme gerade von der Olivenernte in Italien zurück, körperliche Fronarbeit, aber einfach nur gut. Bin vor allem zufrieden, dass ich keinerlei Einschränkungen hatte und freue mich jetzt auf die Couch. Anfang Dezember kommt bei mir die nächste PSA-Messung.

Ebenfalls weiterhin gute Genesung.
Thomas

----------


## nokurae

*Hallo Epon .. Biker ... Hvielmi ... uvm..* 
Wollte mich nur mal kurz hier wieder melden als ehemliger RPTC bestrahler:
Bis jetzt ist alles Gut .. fast.
PSA Wert ist bis jetzt von ca. 17 (vor der Bestrahlung) auf (letzter Test) 2,4 runter nach ca. 7 Monaten,
erstaunlich ist dabei das laut meinem Urologen das Prostata Gewicht auf *ca. 16g geschrumpft* ist .!
(seine lustige Bemerkung dazu: Ich hätte jetzt die Prostata eines Greisen ... hihi wenn der wüsste)

nächster Nachsorge Termin (der 3.te) ist im November,
bin schon gespannt und berichte hier weiter darüber !
"Nachwehen" habe ich immer noch: Brennen beim Wasserlassen und Harndrang ca. 5 Uhr morgens !
das nervt natürlich, bin seit Monaten nicht gerade ausgeschlafen.

Die Darm Probleme sind jedoch fast verschwunden !
Insoweit bin ich bis heute immer noch überzeugt das ich den richtigen Weg gegangen bin, mit der Protonen Bestrahlung in München beim RPTC !

_Gruss aus dem Schwabenland_

----------


## Biker61

Liebe Mitglieder des Prostata Diskussionsforum

  Im Januar dieses Jahres hatte ich heftiges Darmbluten.
  Ich hatte Angst dass der Krebs quasi durch die „Hintertür“ als Darmkrebs zurückkommt.
  Nach einer Woche wurde in der Gastroenterologie eine Darmspiegelung gemacht.
  Der positive Befund ist ich habe keinen Darmkrebs.
  Durch die Protonenstrahlentherapie ist bei mir Strahlenproktitis (Enddarmentzündung)  mit Gefäßektasien diagnostiziert worden.
  Als Medikament habe ich Salofalk 500mg 3x1 Tablette täglich bekommen.
  Drei Wochen nach den Darmblutungen sind diese nicht mehr aufgetreten.
  Ich hoffe dass ich jetzt Beschwerdefrei bleibe.
  Der nächtliche Harndrang hat bei mir auch wieder zugenommen.
  Ich muss alle 2 Stunden auf die Toilette.
  Mein PSA Wert ist weiterhin < 0,01.
  Die Antihormontherapie 3-monats Depotspritze Pamorelin wird dieses Jahr noch fortgeführt.
  Das sind dann 2 Jahre.
  Ich würde mich freuen wieder etwas von den anderen Protonenbestrahlten Epon59 und
  Nokurae zu hören.
  Wie geht es euch heute?

  Viele Grüße an alle Mitglieder und Leser dieses Forums
  Biker61

----------


## konzepi

> Wie geht es euch heute?


Hallo, guck http://de.myprostate.eu/?req=user&id=183

Gruß
Otto, auch Biker

----------


## Urologe

> Liebe Mitglieder des Prostata Diskussionsforum
> 
>   Im Januar dieses Jahres hatte ich heftiges Darmbluten.
>   Ich hatte Angst dass der Krebs quasi durch die „Hintertür“ als Darmkrebs zurückkommt.
>   Nach einer Woche wurde in der Gastroenterologie eine Darmspiegelung gemacht.
>   Der positive Befund ist ich habe keinen Darmkrebs.
>   Durch die Protonenstrahlentherapie ist bei mir Strahlenproktitis (Enddarmentzündung)  mit Gefäßektasien diagnostiziert worden.
>   Als Medikament habe ich Salofalk 500mg 3x1 Tablette täglich bekommen.
>   Drei Wochen nach den Darmblutungen sind diese nicht mehr aufgetreten.
> ...


Ich dachte, deswegen macht man die aufwändige und teure Protonenbestrahlung, weil da der Darm und die Umgebung so gut geschont wird .... (Sarkasmus off - Augenzwinkern)
Es zeigt sich immer wieder, dass nicht die Wahl des Strahles, sondern die perfekte Platzierung das A und O sind

Sie können mit zusätzlich COLIFOAM Rektalschaum eine Beschwerdelinderung erreichen

----------


## Biker61

> Ich dachte, deswegen macht man die aufwändige und teure Protonenbestrahlung, weil da der Darm und die Umgebung so gut geschont wird .... (Sarkasmus off - Augenzwinkern)
> Es zeigt sich immer wieder, dass nicht die Wahl des Strahles, sondern die perfekte Platzierung das A und O sind
> 
> Sie können mit zusätzlich COLIFOAM Rektalschaum eine Beschwerdelinderung erreichen


  Wegen so einen sarkastischen Kommentar hat Epon59 (Thomas) eine gelbe Karte erhalten. 
Das wird natürlich beim Urologen nicht passieren. An der Kosten - Neiddebatte werde ich mich nicht beteiligen was seid ihr nur für Kleingeister das ihr immer wieder die Kosten der Protonenstrahltherapie ansprecht. 

Die Ursache der *einmaligen Darmblutung* ist jetzt auch erkannt: ich habe nach einem chirurgischen Eingriff Clexane Spritzen (Mittel zur Hemmung der Blutgerinnung) wegen  Thromboserisiko zusammen mit Voltarentabletten bekommen.
Nach sofortigem absetzen der Spritzen sind in den letzten 4 Wochen keine weiteren Blutungen aufgetreten. Ich bin der Hoffnung dass das auch so bleibt.
Es können bei der Protonenbestrahlung trotz "perfekter Platzierung" und Einführung eines Rektalbalons Strahlenschäden am Darm auftreten.
Darauf wird jeder Patient vor der Protonenstrahltherapie ausführlich hingewiesen.
Diese etwaigen Strahlenschäden sind keineswegs vergleichbar mit den Strahlenschäden des Darms bei einer Intensitätsmodulierten Strahlentherapie IMRT. Nachzulesen bei vielen Mitgliedern dieses Forums.
  Zum Beispiel bei Harald_1933 nach einer
   „Vom 26.3.2007 bis 18.5.2007 IGTR gesteuerte IMRT-Bestrahlung im Klinikum Mannheim bei Prof. Wenz mit 44 Gray auf Prostata, Samenblasen und die pelvinen Lymphknotenstationen. Anschließend wurde mittels integrierter Boosttechnik die Prostata und die Samenblasen bis zu einer Gesamtdosis von 74.29 Gy - entspricht biologisch 78 Gy - aufgesättigt.“ Hat Harald Jahrelang mit einer Strahlenproktitis zu kämpfen.
  Ich hatte seit meiner Protonenbestrahlung vom 04.05.2015 bis 26.06.2015 mit einer Gesamtdosis von 74Gy keine Darmblutungen. Die Nebenwirkungen auf den Darm waren bei mir sehr gering ich hatte keine Durchfälle normalen Stuhlgang lediglich mit Blähungen „heißer Luft“ zu tun.

Viele Grüße an alle Mitglieder dieses Forums
Biker61

----------


## Harald_1933

> Ich dachte, deswegen macht man die aufwändige und teure Protonenbestrahlung, weil da der Darm und die Umgebung so gut geschont wird .... (Sarkasmus off - Augenzwinkern)
> Es zeigt sich immer wieder, dass nicht die Wahl des Strahles, sondern die perfekte Platzierung das A und O sind
> 
> Sie können mit zusätzlich COLIFOAM Rektalschaum eine Beschwerdelinderung erreichen


Lieber fs, vielen Dank für den Hinweis auf den Rektalschaum, den ich nur einmal im Jahre 2007 eingesetzt hatte, weil die sog. Strahlenproktitis wohl leider nach jeder Art Bestrahlung auftreten kann aber nicht muss. Weil die ersten in der Tat nur geringen Blutbeimengungen im morgendlichen ersten Stuhl lediglich eine gewisse Unruhe auslösten, bin ich der Sache überhaupt nachgegangen. Prof. Wenz hatte mit einem behandschuhten Finger das in Rede stehende Areal damals am Enddarm abgetastet, um echte Schäden erkennen zu können und vorsorglich Colifoam vorgeschlagen, wenn ich nachhaltige Beschwerden haben würde. 




> Schön für deinen Vater. Hätte er mal selbst früher darüber berichtet, hätte ich bei meiner Entscheidung auch etwas davon gehabt.
> 
> Ansonsten entnehme ich deiner spitzen Formulierung, dass es dir mit deinem Post eh nicht um die Nachricht an sich geht. Deinen bisherigen Beiträgen entnehme ich, dass du selbst keinen PCa hast. Deshalb meine Bitte an dich, halte in diesem Thread doch einfach deine Finger still. Ich brauche weder dein Mitgefühl noch deine Ironie. Wie haben wir früher gesagt, halte einfach die Klappe, wenn Erwachsene miteinander reden.


Bitte -* hier* - weiterlesen.




> Wegen so einen sarkastischen Kommentar hat Epon59 (Thomas) eine gelbe Karte erhalten.  (siehe oben fs)


Lieber Biker,

an anderer Stelle hatte ich schon in Richtung Epon59 argumentiert, warum dieser die gelbe Karte, intern also von Ralf, angezeigt bekommen hat, nämlich hiefür: 

"*Ich brauche weder dein Mitgefühl noch deine Ironie. Wie haben wir früher gesagt, halte einfach die Klappe, wenn Erwachsene miteinander reden*."

Epon59, also Wolfgang, war trotz seiner vehement angekündigten Forumsabstinenz jedoch z.B. am 21.2.2016 um 19.42 Uhr im Forum online. 




> Hat Harald Jahrelang mit einer Strahlenproktitis zu kämpfen.


Lieber Biker,

das kann ich so nicht gelten lassen. Ich habe nicht jahrelang kämpfen müssen, sondern bin bewußt den Dingen durch Kontrollen nachgegangen, indem ich feststellen ließ, ob wirklich Strahlenschäden am Enddarm bestünden. 

Siehe auch Auszug aus meinem Bericht unter www.myprostate.eu:

"30.03.2011     
Die zuletzt im Jahre 2008 bei mehreren getrennten Untersuchungen per Rektoskopie, Sigmoidoskopie und auch Koloskopie bestätigte Proktitis ließ ich im Rahmen einer erneuten Totaluntersuchung sowohl des Darmes als auch des Magens überprüfen. Auslöser war allerdings die mir fast gleichzeitig bekannt gewordenen Darmkrebserkrankungen zweier Nachbarn, die nach Operation schon mit Chemo behandelt wurden und wenig Hoffnung auf Besserung hatten. Weil ich selbst aus unerfindlichen Gründen plötzlich innerhalb von 14 Tagen 4 Kilo an Gewicht verloren hatte und ich zudem vorher nie gekannte leichtere Bauchschmerzen verspürte, die mich sogar nachts wach werden ließen, hieß es für mich, aktiv zu werden. Da ich zudem im Liegen ein häufiges Schluckbedürfnis verspürte, das auch das Einschlafen beeinträchtigte, sollte auch dessen Ursache geklärt werden.

Der Oesophago-Gastro-Duodenoskopie-Bericht ergab eine glatte Ösophaguspassage . Z-Linie intakt bei 42 cm, Kardia bei 44 cm, regelrechter Schluss. Kleine (<5mm) Erosionen proximal der Z-Linie. Im Magen wenig, klares Sekret, ausreichende Peristaltik. Diskrete Rötung im Antrum. Pylorus Bulbus und Duodenum unauffällig.Coloscopie: Rektal digital: Keine Resistenzen. Vorspiegeln bis ins Coecum, gute Beurteilbarkeit, regelrechte Haustrierung. Im Coecum kleine Polypenknospe, die mit der Zange abgetragen wurde. Im Rektum keine entzündlichen Veränderungen nachweisbar.

Diagnose: Refluxösophagitis LA-A - diskrete Antrumgastritis - Polypenknospe im Coecum. Biopsien: HU-Test und Coecumpolyp - Empfehlungen: Symptomatisch.

Die telefonisch ein paar Tage später eingehende Nachricht besagte erfreulicherweise, dass der aus dem Blinddarm entnommene Polyp keine Malignität und der HU-Test keine Helicobacter pylori aufwies. Die das Schluckbedürfnis auslösende Ursache war nun eindeutig durch vermehrte zähe und schlecht abfließende Schleimbildung in den Bronchien zu suchen. Dank einer inzwischen statt gefundenen medikamentösen Behandlung ist auch das nun Vergangenheit. Zu meiner großen Erleichterung hat sich die über Jahre im Stuhl zu beobachtende und durch die Radiatio im Jahre 2007 ausgelöste Proktitis inzwischen verabschiedet. Ich fühle mich irgendwie von einer gewissen Last befreit.

25.07.2011          
Messung diverser Blutwerte. PSA nach der Methode Cobas 8000 Fa. Roche (ECLIA). PSA-Wert am 20.1.2011 mit 0.31 ng/ml noch nach der Methode Architect (Abbott) ermittelt. Testo 4.27 ng/ml Alle anderen Werte, besonders Leber und Schilddrüse im grünen Bereich. Die 3 Leberwerte 22 - 23 - 24 trotz täglich 1 Flasche Rotwein. Lediglich Cholesterin HDL mit 57 mg/dl leicht unter Norm und LDL mit 162 leicht über Norm - allerdings Gesamtwert mit 234 mg/dl über dem Referenzwert. Kreatinin unverändert bei 0.82 mg/dl. Seit Januar 2011 nur noch 100 mg Aspirin prophylaktisch. Vigantoletten in der Sommerzeit ebenfalls abgesetzt. Granatapfelelixier nach Verzehr des Vorrates seit Februar nicht mehr ergänzt.

Am 30.9.2011 Sonografie. Blase und Nieren unauffällig. PV 20 ml und zentrale Verkalkungen. Urinkultur negativ. Flexible Video-zystoskopie zeigte eine freie Passage durch die Harnröhre am 25.10.2011. Die Prostata ist obstruktiv und klein. Die Blase trabekuliert mit Divertikelbildung. Der Blasenboden ist nach Bestrahlung gefäßinjiziert. Kein Anhalt für Blasentumor."

Lieber Biker,

ich wünsche Dir noch viele weitere unbeschwerte Tage und Jahre zum Erleben und Genießen; denn das ist das, was das wahre Leben ausmacht. 

Ich selbst bin gestern abend nach 14-tägigem Aufenthalt mit langen täglichen Barfußstrandwanderungen aus Khao Lak heimgekehrt, und weitere Reisen mit aktiver körperlicher Beteiligung befinden sich schon in der Pipeline. 

*"Das gute Beispiel ist nicht eine Möglichkeit, andere Menschen zu beeinflussen, es ist die einzige"*
(Albert Schweitzer)

Gruß Harald

----------


## Epon59

> Epon59, also Wolfgang


Lieber Harald,

1. Ich heiße Thomas
2. Wurde entgegen meiner Bitte mein Account vom Moderator nicht gelöscht
3. Antworte ich, wenn ich höflich angesprochen werde und PNs gehen nun mal nur online. Muss aber auch nicht unbedingt hier sein, da es zum Glück auch noch myprostate gibt.

Ansonsten kein Grund zur Aufregung, denn im eigentlichen Forum werdet ihr nichts von mir zu hören bekommen.

Gute Zeit weiterhin.
Thomas

----------


## Harald_1933

> Lieber Harald,
> 
> 1. Ich heiße Thomas


Lieber Thomas,

bitte verzeih mir, dass ich Dich als mir bekanntem Perfektionisten mit dem Vornamen Wolfgang bedacht habe. Man könnte meinen, es wäre Absicht gewesen, um Dich wieder hinter dem Ofen hervorzulocken. Nun denn, es war ein Versehen, weil ich fast zeitgleich meinen Beitrag an Wolfgang aus Berlin im Hinterkopf hatte. Umso mehr freue ich mich, dass Du wieder auf höfliche Ansprachen hin, im Forum aktiv sein würdest.  Der Moderator hat Deinen Account sicher schon deswegen nicht gelöscht, weil doch Deine Beiträge durchaus wertvolle Informationen boten. Und solche Forumsbenutzer möchte man nicht gern verlieren. Bleib bei der Stange, bitte auch neben dem Beantworten von PNs!

*"Ein gewöhnlicher Verstand ist wie ein schlechter Jagdhund, der die Fährte eines Gedankens schnell annimmt und schnell wieder verliert"*
(Hugo von Hofmannsthal)

Gruß Harald

----------


## Biker61

"Lieber Biker,
das kann ich so nicht gelten lassen. Ich habe nicht jahrelang kämpfen müssen, sondern bin bewusst den Dingen durch Kontrollen nachgegangen, indem ich feststellen ließ, ob wirklich Strahlenschäden am Enddarm bestünden. 

  Zu meiner großen Erleichterung hat sich die über Jahre im Stuhl zu beobachtende und durch die Radiatio im Jahre 2007 ausgelöste Proktitis inzwischen verabschiedet. Ich fühle mich irgendwie von einer gewissen Last befreit."

Lieber Harald 
ich freue mich sehr dass es dir heute wie du schreibst gut geht.
Wenn du meinst das du meine Formulierung "Hat Harald Jahrelang mit einer Strahlenproktitis zu kämpfen." so nicht stehen lassen kannst
dann ersetze ich sie einfach mit deiner Formulierung "...hat sich die über Jahre im Stuhl zu beobachtende und durch die Radiatio im Jahre 2007 ausgelöste Proktitis inzwischen verabschiedet."
Das ändert aber an dem Fakt nichts dass du über Jahre Blut im Stuhl hattest und das eine Folge deiner vom 26.3.2007 bis 18.5.2007 IGTR gesteuerte IMRT-Bestrahlung ist.
Ich kann gut nachvollziehen wie dich das beunruhigt hat besonders im Zusammenhang mit der Darmkrebsangst.
Die hatte ich auch und bin sehr erleichtert und froh dass ich eine Woche nach meiner erstmaligen Darmblutung eine Darmspiegelung bekommen habe.
Die Gewissheit das ich keinen Darmkrebs habe ist eine große Erleichterung für mich.
Nach der Einnahme von insgesamt 50 Tabletten Salofalk 500mg 3x1 Tablette täglich hoffe ich dass sich das Darmbluten erledigt hat.


Viele Grüße und Wünsche für Gesundheit an dich und alle Mitglieder und Leser dieses Forums
Biker61

----------


## Biker61

Liebe Mitglieder und Leser vom Prostata Diskussionsforum
  bis heute hatte ich kein Darmbluten oder Blut im Stuhl.
  Ich bin sehr froh darüber.
  Mir geht es sehr gut.
  Ich habe keine Probleme beim Wasserlassen und auch keine Darmprobleme.
  Ich bin vom Anfang an meiner Protonenstrahltherapie kontinent.
  Ich fahre wieder viel mit dem Fahrrad meist auf dem Elbradweg.
  Mein PSA Wert vom 30.03.2016 lautet < 0,01 mein Testosteron Wert 0,2 ng/ml.
  Das sind beides sehr gute Werte ich profitiere von der Testosteronbehandlung mit Pamorelin.
  Nach einem Jahr und 3 Monaten Antihormontherapie kann ich sagen dass ich gut damit leben kann.
  Ich habe so gut wie keine Hitzewallungen.
  Bis Dezember wird die Antihormontherapie fortgesetzt.
  Danach hoffe ich vom Prostatakrebs geheilt zu sein.
  Zusammenfassend bin ich sehr zufrieden von der Wahl und dem Verlauf meiner Krebstherapie.

  Viele Grüße und Wünsche zur Genesung an alle Mitglieder
  Biker61

----------


## Harald_1933

> Bis Dezember wird die Antihormontherapie fortgesetzt.
>   Danach hoffe ich vom Prostatakrebs geheilt zu sein.
>   Zusammenfassend bin ich sehr zufrieden von der Wahl und dem Verlauf meiner Krebstherapie.


Hallo Biker,

solche Informationen, noch dazu an einem Sonntag, liest man gern. Ich freue mich für Dich und wünsche Dir, dass Deine Hoffnung, vom Krebs geheilt zu sein, in Erfüllung geht.

Gruß Harald

----------


## Biker61

Ein Jahr nach der Krebstherapie  ein *Resümee.*

  Alles begann mit einer Stanzbiopsie der Prostata im November 2014,
  Die PSA Werte waren meines Alters entsprechend etwas erhöht.
  Mein Urologe sagte wir haben danach die Sicherheit das alles in Ordnung ist.
  Im Dezember wurde ich zur Auswertung der Ergebnisse bestellt.
  Die Diagnose hat mich wie ein Blitz aus heiterem Himmel getroffen.
  Hoch aggressives Prostata Karzinom Gleason Score 9 einer Scala die nur bis 10 geht.

  Abends habe ich alles mit meiner Frau besprochen wir haben uns in die Arme genommen und zusammen geweint. Meine Frau sagte wir werden das zusammen schaffen.
  Ich fing nun an im Internet über die Krankheit Prostata Karzinom zu recherchieren.
  Zuerst in einem Prostata Experten Forum das von einem Urologen ***_Name entfernt_*** moderiert wird. Meine Fragen wurden alle fachgerecht beantwortet.
  Danach bin ich auf die Seiten des ***_Name entfernt_*** gestoßen.
  Dort wurde ausführlich über die Therapiemöglichkeiten des Prostata Karzinom geschrieben.
  Danach habe ich im Prostatakrebs Diskussionsforum die Erfahrungsberichte und die Leidensgeschichten der Krebspatienten gelesen.

  Im Januar konnte ich dann mit meiner Psychologin über meine Erkrankung sprechen.
Sie hat mich in der Phase des Suchens der für mich richtigen Therapie begleitet.
Sie hat mir viel Raum gelassen um mich mit der Erkrankung auseinanderzusetzen.
Es war genau der Freiraum den ich brauchte um zu einer Therapieentscheidung zu kommen.

  In den Erfahrungsberichten der operierten Männer mit hoch aggressiven Prostatakrebs
  habe ich lange Leidensgeschichten gelesen. Die Männer wurden operiert bei vielen traten dann in der Folge Schnittränder Rezidive auf und sie wurden dann meist noch bestrahlt.

  Die Nebenwirkungen der OP waren Inkontinenz und vielfach Impotenz die teilweise ihr weiteres Leben bestimmte. 
  Ich habe meine Entscheidung getroffen das möchte ich nicht.


  Ich habe dann einige Telefongespräche mit dem Krebsforschungsinstitut geführt und mich
  Ausführlich über die für meinen Krebs möglichen Therapieformen informiert.
  Laut Leitlinien für meinen nach etlicher weiteren Diagnostik als lokal begrenztes Hoch Risiko Prostatakarzinom bezeichneten Krebs wird die Bestrahlung mit begleitender Hormontherapie empfohlen.

  Ich habe mich im Internet in den Foren über den Ablauf einer Bestrahlung informiert.
  Besonders positive Berichte habe ich von Patienten die eine Protonenbestrahlung bekommen haben gelesen. Die Nebenwirkungen waren wesentlich geringer als bei den mit
  Photonen bestrahlten Patienten.
  Auf Grund dieser Berichte habe ich mir eine Protonenbestrahlung gewünscht.

  Im Januar bin ich zusammen mit meiner Frau zur Therapieentscheidung zu meinem Urologen gegangen. Ich habe ihm meine Entscheidung mitgeteilt das ich keine OP möchte, sondern eine Strahlentherapie.
  Die neoadjuvante Androgen Deprivation mit einer 3-monats Depotspritze wurde im Januar sofort von meinem Urologen eingeleitet.

  Nach einem Aufnahmegespräch in der ***_Name entfernt_*** wurde die Strahlentherapie festgelegt.
  Ich wurde über alle möglichen Nebenwirkungen der Strahlentherapie aufgeklärt.
  Die Strahlenärzte bestätigten die Indikation zur Protonenbestrahlung.
  Ich war sehr froh darüber das eine Protonenbestrahlung für mich festgelegt wurde,
  Ich wurde vom 04.05.  26.06.2015 mit einer kurativ intendierten, primären Strahlentherapie mit einer Gesamtdosis von 74 Gy in 54 Tagen appliziert.

  Die Zeit der Bestrahlung war sehr lang und nicht leicht,
  In den ersten Wochen waren die Nebenwirkungen gering. 
  In den letzten Wochen waren die Nebenwirkungen erheblich.

  Heute ein Jahr nach der Protonenstrahlentherapie bin ich sehr zufrieden mit meiner Therapiewahl Protonenbestrahlung. Mir geht es gut.
  Die Hormonentzugstherapie wird laut den Leitlinien des ***_Name entfernt_*** ein weiteres Jahr fortgesetzt. Ich kann mit den Nebenwirkungen gut leben.
  Ich bewege mich täglich in frischer Luft gehe spazieren oder fahre mit meinem Fahrrad auf dem Elbradweg. Ein Jahr nach der Protonenstrahltherapie habe ich meine Leistungsfähigkeit die ich vor der Krebserkrankung hatte wieder erreicht.
  Ich habe große Hoffnung von meinem hoch Risiko Karzinom geheilt zu sein.
  In einem Jahr, wenn die Hormonentzugstherapie beendet ist werden die PSA Werte es zeigen ob sich meine Hoffnung erfüllt.

  Ich wünsche allen Mitgliedern und Lesern des Forums gute Genesung
Biker61

----------


## Michi1

Biker, ich will nur anfragen ob du da noch keine Schwierigkeiten mit der Blase bekommen hast. Ich werde nur ganz normal Bestrahlt und bilde mir ein das meine Blase schrumpft.

----------


## Biker61

Lieber Michi1
Lese mal in meinen Beiträgen über die Nebenwirkungen während der Bestrahlung.
Da spielte die Blase schon etwas "verrückt". Ich hatte sehr oft harndrang besonders in der Nacht.
Ich habe aber auch viel Mineralwasser getrunken und das muß ja auch wieder ausgeschieden werden.
Jetzt ein Jahr nach der Bestrahlung ist alles wieder normal.
Inkontinent war ich nie. Auf die Idee das die Blase geschrumpft sein könnte bin ich nicht gekommen.
Dir gute Genesung
Biker61

----------


## Michi1

Dann bin ich ja wieder Beruhigt. Ich habe vielleicht noch 15 Bestrahlungen und dann seh ich weiter. In der Nacht habe ich eigendlich keine Probleme wenn ich um 20 Uhr aufhöre zu trinken. Dann kann es vorkommen das vo 22.00 Uhr bis 6 Uhr nicht Aufstehen brauche.
Ich möchte nur Erklären wie ich dazu komme das ich glaube das meine Blase geschrumpft ist. Wenn ich auf das WC gehe weil die Blase drückt strahle ich in einen Meßbecher. Vor Wochen waren noch bis zu 400 ml drin jetzt sind es höchstens 250 ml.

----------

